# 40 Gallon Breeder Main Showroom Tank



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my Main tank

36 3/16L x 18 1/4W x 16 15/16H
Odyssea Quad T5HO 156w with Blue LED moonlights and timer
Eheim 2217 Main Canister Filter
Eheim 2213 Secondary Co2 Diffuser filter
Up Aqua Inline Atomic Mister
300w Heater
Netlae Brown a little over 1.5 bags
20lb Co2 Tank
Milwaukee co2 Regular (Gift From GaryC)
3 x regular needle valves split to 3 tanks
1 bubble every 2 milliseconds
Macro and Excel Mon,Wed,Friday
Micro Tues,Thurs
40%-50% Water change once a month

Limnophila Aromatica
Ludwigia Repens
Mermaid Weed
Rotala Macrandra
Scarlet Temple
Blyxa Japonica
Dwarf HairGrass
Staurogyne Repens
Anubias Nana
Crypt Wendtii (I think)
Unknown Red plant that grew like 6 inches in a year....

Originally 50 Cardinal Tetras (maybe 40 left, at least 3 years old)
30 Harlequin Rasbora (almost 1 year old)
Originally 4 SAE (3 left, at least 3 years old)
6 Dwarf Neon Rainbows (1.5 years old)
Orginally 10 Celestial Pearl Danios (maybe 3 left, at least 1.5 years old)
2 Zebra Loaches (1.5 years old)
Originally 20 Amano Shrimp (maybe 12 left, 2 years old)
Orginally 10-12 Otos (maybe 8 left, 2 years old)














































Enjoy!

Youtube Video


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow nice tank. Also, Is that the ARAM map music from LoL? Sounds like it haha. That row of blyxa though... my god... the envy


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> Wow nice tank. Also, Is that the ARAM map music from LoL? Sounds like it haha. That row of blyxa though... my god... the envy


Lol ya it is, from the dominion map I just started playing 2 days ago

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, stunning tank. The plants look gorgeous and you have achieved a great sense of depth in the tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> Unknown Red plant that grew like 6 inches in a year....
> Youtube Video


I believe the plant you're talking about is alternanthera reineckii var roseafolia, really nice looking tank though, I love how you used the blyxa to separate the plants.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice tank you have there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey man,

What happen to your HC Cuba carpet in that tank? Didn't you have like a stack of moss on rocks in that tank? 

Cool scape, have you tried other carpeting plants?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I believe the plant you're talking about is alternanthera reineckii var roseafolia, really nice looking tank though, I love how you used the blyxa to separate the plants.


it's not that plant, you can't really see it in the video. or in pics actually because the blyxa is cover it, if your referring to the red plant in the middle, I call that scarlet temple.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey man,
> 
> What happen to your HC Cuba carpet in that tank? Didn't you have like a stack of moss on rocks in that tank?
> 
> Cool scape, have you tried other carpeting plants?


Got hair algae and threw away a few pounds worth . I try my best to keep this tank moss free, moss causes weird algae in this tank. Maybe the last time you were here I was out of space and I threw in some temp moss.
Pretty sure over the years I have grown in this tank

UG
cuba
hairgrass
glosso
four leaf clover
whorled pennywort
dwarf sag
Downoi

Pretty much any carpeting plant I can get my hands on, I have grown successfully in this tank. I'm just sticking to Repens because it's easy to maintain and doesn't attract algae.


----------

